# yellowtail popping from the shore in Korea



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We planned to fish 2 1/2 days in Chuja Island, Korea. Unfortunately we could fish only one day, but fortunately we could find biting yellowtail.

Biggest yellowtail was 110cm by Tsurusaki San of FCL LABO. I had about 20 lb yellowtail with light Black Hole Magic Eye 731/Stella 5000SW filled with Jerry Brown 40 lb hollow.

We had two sessions on Sept 20. Hot morning bites lasted two hours and Tsurusaki San released at least 20 yellowtail though there were no monsters we were looking for.

We left the island around 10:00 am and rested for late afternoon bites.
We went a different island looking for big yellowtail late in the afternoon. And we found them.
After we lost a few monters, Tsurusaki San finally landed a 110 cm yellowtail on FCL popper.

Detailed reports with pictures will follow.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

After having a meeting with President Kim and director Song of N.S. Black Hole Company in Korea on Sept 10, I tried to find a restaurant to eat dinner, but most restaurants were closed because it was in big holidays like Thanksgivings in the US. Fortunately I found a food/drink town crowded with young peoples.



I chose to eat traditional enchovie anchovies noodle. It cost only $3. 





I left for Cheju Island at 7:00 am on Sept 11. Won to whom I asked to arrange this trip missed the flight. Missed fight means missed terry to Chuja Island and eventually missed fishing.

Fortunately Won arrived on next flight, but it was too late to take a morning ferry to Chuja Island. But it gave me an opportunity to meet Moon who operates a jigging and popping shor in Cheju Island. He is a fishing TV host like Mr Shin. 
Tsurusaki San of FCL LABO arrived the night before and I met him at the airport.







After visiting his shop, we went a local restaurant.


cold squid soup


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

After lunch, we went to the ferry station tp Chuja Island.








arrived t Chuja Island after two hours 


Lodge owner Ahn waited for us with a truck.




Chuja Island with about 2000 population is very beautiful.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The lodge provided meals for us.




We went suzuki (oriental seabass) near the harbor. We could catch any suzuki with lures, but a fishermen next to us landed three suzuki with worm.


And we went to squid fishing around midnight, but we were rewarded only one squid for two hours fishing. 


It is time to sleep as we leave for yellowtail at 5:00 am tomorrow.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We left at 5:30 am, but it was too late because other yellowtail popping group occupied all three productive islands. So we had to settle with a island which has little access close to water. 
Popping was very good for two hours after we arrived. Sometimes, 5 - 6 yellowtail followed lures. But sizes were not impressive. 
Tsurusakin must released at least 20 yellowtail for two hours. 
Pencil popper, stickbait or poppers worked all.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Cool pictures and great report.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Amazing!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Did he break his rod -in the last photo?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Absolute wonderful report (as usual) on your world of fishing K...

Once in a life time trip in the making...

What a wonderful fishermans life you are able to live, experience and share with us 

*U Dunn GoouD!*

Hog


----------



## ToddB (Jul 8, 2013)

I am so ready to go to South Korea. We had to delay our plans to go for right now. I am planning on fishing while we are there.


----------

